# Dare i say 'Wonder wheels' ??



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

As a fairly new guy to the site, I'm just curious to why 'Wonder Wheels' doesnt get much if any mention on here?

I rarely see it reccomended to anyone and thought it maybe is frowned upon by the community for some reason?

I've personally found it to be the best wheel cleaner ive ever used, and ive used it on lightly yellowing wheels, wheels with grease all over from split CV boots to wheels with solid baked on brake dust and its never failed to leave them looking pretty much as good as new....it even shifts baked on brake dust off wheel trims too, which nothing else ive used has ever done.

Just wonderded thats all


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Strong nasty stuff that can do lots of damage...


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Too Harsh. Acidic.

We try to do as much as we can as safely as we can and if it means more elbow grease then so be it.

We are kinda freakish to be honest. If something is too easy then it's not as much fun either.

Example:-

If an aggresive polish and pad combo can perfect a paint finish with one hit no problem then alarms ring. We would rather give it two hits with a less aggresive polish and pad combo.

Lee.


----------



## clarkie34 (Jan 27, 2008)

It may shift baked on stuff,but dont use it all the time.

The reason people dont use it is because its acid based and strips everything off the wheels.Also if used weekly will strip the laquer off your wheels.

If your looking for a weekly wheel cleaner try Billberry.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Is it too harsh though? Is it any worse that Megs Wheel Brightener when diluted down like Megs? Or is it becuase it doesn't say Meguiars etc on the bottle?

And if your wheels are really that bad that a normal cleaner can't shift the dust etc what harm is the WW going to do?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

What sort of damage can it do?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Its not something i use all the time....its only used say if a wheel hasnt been cleaned for absolutely ages as i mentioned....once they are clean, i just wash them when im washing the car


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

As mentioned above the main concern is it's acidic and prolonged use can break down the lacquer coating. 

Bilberry is good and non-acidic too!!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Wonder wheels is a strong product but I wouldn't put it any stronger than a strong mix of wheel brightner.

Its not used often on here as well members wheels are clean and only need a gentle maintenance shampoo to bring them back up. That said if you do have minging wheels wonderwheels will work well and tbh is not to be overlooked as a 'restoration' product as long as you then maintain the wheels using more gentle products.

Regular use is a no no and shouldn't be necessary but as a one off no harm at all on normal painted wheels, do not use it on bare metal or anoidsed wheels


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

I`ve just bought some second hand wheels which in places has brake dust really well bonded on.....so are we saying here, yes, use WW once to get the really baked stuff off..then move on to someting milder.

Or is there another product which can remove really baked on stuff, but less likely to cause damage than WW.

Regards

Andrew


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Neat AS G101 worked for me although it had to be worked with a soft brush. Stuborn areas were treated with a little AS Tardis. 

After cleaning, make sure you seal them, it makes future cleaning very easy.


----------



## Spartacus (Jul 17, 2008)

swordjo said:


> Is it too harsh though? Is it any worse that Megs Wheel Brightener when diluted down like Megs? *Or is it becuase it doesn't say Meguiars etc on the bottle?*
> 
> And if your wheels are really that bad that a normal cleaner can't shift the dust etc what harm is the WW going to do?


I think you could be right. 

I've used it when the brake dust gets really bad and it is amazing. Auto express voted it the no 1 year after year.


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

I've used Wonder Wheels on many occasions over the years. I stoped using it a couple of years ago only because it's too harsh for my polished lacquered wheels. My dad has owned his 1995 3 series BMW from new and WW has been used on the wheels countless times - 117,000 miles and 13 years later, there are no signs of damage. 
Probably a product to avoid really given it does have the potential to create damage. I have always been careful not to leave on too long and rinse thoroughly.

I do like the application brush with WW. By comparison, if you were to use Autoglyms alloy wheel cleaner you risk the spray blowing on to the edge of your wheel arches removing the LSP - something I am always very mindful of.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

it can be used as a restoration and then after that a shampoo based product should be good enough.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

As others have said no stronger than many other wheel acids discussed on here.

Any acid based wheel cleaners tend to dull there finish of your wheels if they are wheel polished and sealed requiring them to be re done again.

Used some wonder wheels to try and remove 60K's worth of grime from my GTi when I collected it and need to move up to something stronger still !


----------



## parklife (Apr 24, 2006)

Definitely do not use wonder wheels reguarly. Eats away at the wheel!


----------



## millerman (Jun 19, 2008)

i used to use wonder wheels and would always wonder why the bristles on the brush i used to clean the wheels with would always dissapear :speechles
obviously now i know its acid and it did ruin a set of alloys i once had as it over time softened the lacquer:wall:
now i only use bilberry its great stuff !!


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

Spartacus said:


> I think you could be right.
> 
> I've used it when the brake dust gets really bad and it is amazing. Auto express voted it the no 1 year after year.


Do they advertise in the magazine ??


----------



## Spartacus (Jul 17, 2008)

TriBorG said:


> Do they advertise in the magazine ??


Don't think so, not that i'm aware of.


----------



## mart21 (May 15, 2008)

i think ww (or any acid based wheel cleaner)is an exelant product when used correctly. on old neglected wheels, to get rid of baked on brack dust, but i use a TFR for regular cleaning of my wheels.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

lee. said:


> If an aggresive polish and pad combo can perfect a paint finish with one hit no problem then alarms ring. We would rather give it two hits with a less aggresive polish and pad combo.
> 
> Lee.


I think that pretty much sums it up. Why do things the easy way? Where;s the fun in that?


----------



## mart21 (May 15, 2008)

time is money


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

mart21 said:


> time is money


Ahh, better to take a little longer than you ment to and have a happy customer, than rush it & have an unhappy customer.


----------



## mart21 (May 15, 2008)

i think you can have both if your customer has not cleaned there wheels in two year and there covered in black backed on brack dust, IMHO i think you will achieve better results with an acid based cleaner in a quicker time. I'm not saying use it as a your regular wheel cleaner, but it is good to have in your arsenal.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Spartacus said:


> Auto express voted it the no 1 year after year.


Must be fantastic stuff then!

Or that Car Plan are one of their bigger advertisers?

As said maybe as a one off, even then i would be more inclined to do a couple of hits with something milder


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

I got a problem with after using WWheels. My alloys came up great but the emblemmed centre caps (plastic i think) now have a white 'haze' over them ? As if they have been sanded...

Is there any way to cure this ?? They look fine when they are wet though.

Cheers


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

bilabonic said:


> I got a problem with after using WWheels. My alloys came up great but the emblemmed centre caps (plastic i think) now have a white 'haze' over them ? As if they have been sanded...
> 
> Is there any way to cure this ?? They look fine when they are wet though.
> 
> Cheers


Only way to cure it is new centres, the acid has permanently stained them


----------



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

bilabonic said:


> I got a problem with after using WWheels. My alloys came up great but the emblemmed centre caps (plastic i think) now have a white 'haze' over them ? As if they have been sanded...
> 
> Is there any way to cure this ?? They look fine when they are wet though.
> 
> Cheers


Yea i had the same problem! i had a lovely red "GT" in the centre of my wheel now its more of a dull, faded pink with that coat on top. grr! i only bought WW cuz the awards it had won and ive been using it since before i joined DW so had no idea. might try this billberry tho. sounds goood.


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

Years ago when WW had just came out I used it on the wheels of a concours car I was showing, after a while I noticed that it had completly removed the original gold coloured plating on the brake calipers,and that was just from washing off the wheels I never had the WW directly on the calipers.


----------

